# Opening day - gun season



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I finally put a buck that I consider trophy material down on Monday morning. I was filling my tag out at 7:32 a.m. The first half hour of light was the busiest I've been in deer season since I began hunting 25 years ago. The condensed version of my hunt is that I dropped this 10 point at 65 yds (smooth bore, open sights on my Winchester Model 120) after letting 4 does, a button buck and a forkhorn all go by. The does were so close I could hear their breathing. They eventually sighted me in my ground blind and went off into the woods snorting and raising cain but I don't believe they ever winded me. I had the safety off on the 4 point twice because I had lost sight of the bigger buck. I finally decided I wasn't going to fill my tag with a 4 point, put the gun down and then caught sight of the 10 points tail flicker. He was watching the does intently but hidden behind a briar patch. He finally came out but was facing me and offered no shot. After what seemed like an eternity he turned broadside and offered a shot. I had about 5 seconds where I got my breathing right and squeezed off. He dropped in his tracks and I about dropped in mine. I thought my heart was gonna fly right out of my chest. I've killed a lot of deer over the years including some pretty fair bucks but this was my best. My only regret is that my no. 1 huntin' buddy is in Iraq doing some huntin' of his own with the USMC 2/8 Golf Co. Thanks for reading.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice deer. I'm sure your buddy will be glad for you.


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

That is a beautiful buck. A real trophy!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

great looking buck and congrats!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Awesome buck...Congrats!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Great buck and a great story! Sweet deal man. Nice Job!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

way to wait him out. congrads.


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Pretty nice buck there...though imagine him in 1 or 2 years.Boone and Crockett! .now i know its hard to do but, if u can keep the deer around your property he's not goin anywhere. Congats on that fine buck though!


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

Awesome buck, congratulations!!! God bless your #1 huntin' buddy. Tell him THANKS!!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

LEADOFFMAN said:


> God bless your #1 huntin' buddy. Tell him THANKS!!!


Ill second that!!!! Thats one hell of a buck you got there...I would be happy with him as well...


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

BassCatcher12 said:


> Pretty nice buck there...though imagine him in 1 or 2 years.Boone and Crockett! .now i know its hard to do but, if u can keep the deer around your property he's not goin anywhere. Congats on that fine buck though!


I didn't get an opportunity at his daddy.... I saw him a few times in bow season though. Mine was a 2.5 yr old deer, the big dude was a minimum of 3.5 and probably 4.5. His rack was heavier and longer tined but one side was hosed up somehow. He had been hanging with the same group of does and the forkhorn for a good part of the fall - maybe if I'd of waited even longer he might of showed. The land owner watched the big dude spar away the forkhorn to breed a doe.


----------



## rick karosa (Jun 4, 2006)

gerat deer and kool story


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Congratulations on a great deer. He's a dandy.

There's as much satisfaction, even more, to let the smaller bucks go by rather than shoot them. I'll shoot the does and let the little guys get to be big boys. So what if you got to eat store bought meat 'till next season.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't see myself passing that one up to let it grow. I bet it is bigger than it looks in that pic, that isn't a good pic to show the size.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go. Nice, real nice.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

flypilot33 said:


> I don't see myself passing that one up to let it grow. I bet it is bigger than it looks in that pic, that isn't a good pic to show the size.



I meant the four point he let go by (if you were referring to my reply). I would have no problem whatsoever harvesting the buck in the picture.


----------

